# 12-year-Old-Girl's Costume... HELP!



## claud

please help!!!!!!


----------



## freudstein

That post is a bit too general for us to help. Can you tell us what kind of things you like/what you're into? We'll have something to start off then.


----------



## Toetag

Yes i agree
Is there a rule for no gore? Whats the budget?


----------



## BooBerrie

Yes, give us more details and I'm sure you'll get tons of info, not to mention we'll tell you which stores and websites to look at. Do you want to be scary? A character from a movie? Does your party have a theme? Do you want to wear a full mask or maybe a partial mask? Remember, depending on where you live, a full over the head mask can get really hot really quick. Give us some more details ASAP and we'll help you out!


----------



## Malenkia

Where are you located? I'd be happy to help you with a one of a kind costume. Easier if you're closer, of course, but if not I'll help out through email. I've been doing costumes for over a dozen years (all kinds)


----------



## claud

Im really girly.... im a cheerleader... i love the color pink and purple and light blue... i live in NJ.... i really dont want to be tht scary really cuz i want to look pretty for my party..... theres a no mask partial or full rule at our school... yeahh if yu want anymore info just say it.. sorry i was too general b4


----------



## Terra

Here's some ideas. They are off the cute scale:


----------



## Malenkia

Have you thought about making it yourself? There are a lot of pluses to doing this and it's not as hard as people make it out to be. You get to pick your own fabrics and trims, there are TONS of patterns to choose from and you, luckily, have time on your side right now. Think about how it will feel when you have this great one of a kind costume and when people ask where you got it you can say "I made it myself". Plus, I really think sewing is becoming a lost skill, so I try and encourage young people to learn at least the basics. I never learned to sew until I had my daughter and now I can look at stuff I've done and I get a real sense of pride in it. It's great to be able to design your own things and make them and my daughter loves that she can point out something in a magazine and know that we don't have to go buy it, I'll make it and she can put her own "look" into it.

You say you want something "Pretty", but easy to move in all day. To me that says Fairy (you can buy wings and dress them up yourself, even I don't like making those*L*), Renaissance (easier than it looks to make, really they are and you can pick out gorgeous fabric for the bodice and build the rest off of it) or bellydancer (not all of them are bare mid-driff, a tribal outfit covers and I think are prettier, especially since you can make the hair pieces to go with it.

Just something to consider and like I said, I'll help as much as I can if you have questions or need to know where to get ideas or pattern numbers.


----------



## Dark King

Girly Girl pink and purple and light blue...what about some kind of fairy or good witch? I think something nice and light. You would not need a mask, but maybe could have some glitter makeup or something to enhance the fairy effect...something frilly and pretty. Take a look at some fairy pics and get an idea of what you would ike...


----------



## Dark King

I had in mind something along these lines....







[/IMG]


----------



## lancekik

I agree pink and purple and light blue are excelent colors for a fairy, you defenetly need cool wings, but they would make it dificult to sit tn a desk unless they come on/off real easy.. the rest is easy with some sort of balerina/shirt combo that match. with colored arm band and a wand(glass or twig) and doo your feet a favor and wear flat shoes. you'll thank me at the end of 15hrs. & maybe an old time mask that just covers your eye's for a hint of mystery..
and a matching pillow cacse for candy of course.. have fun


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Here both my daughters from last year, as you can see we had a sports theme.

The basketball backboard was tough but I will describe it if anyone is interested.

The soccer goalie was pretty easy, it's all PVC pipe with PVC "supports" going over her shoulders and a thin dowel going thru a belt loop behind her to stabilize the net frame. I got the netting from Orientaltrading.com. The soccer ball is like a beach ball, it was hanging on fishing line so when she walked it would bounce off her feet.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I know you said pink/purple, but this was just too funny, since you're also a cheerleader (and would be comfy):
Zombie Cheerleader Teen Costume - Costumes

Native Princess Teen Costume - Costumes

Tinker Bell Deluxe Tween/Teen Costume - Costumes

Purple Haze Hippie Teen Costume - Costumes

Fairy Princess Teen Costume in Adults Women's Costumes Fairy & Angel Costumes

Harajuku Pop Girl Teen Costume in Adults Women's Costumes Teen Halloween Costumes


----------



## Eyesofgrey

Hi there! My 12 year old daughter is wearing this costume to school. We already have it. She loves the hoodie style and says it is very comfy and soft to wear. It comes in a Junior size and fits her great! 
Adult Grumpy Care Bear Costume

Have fun!!


----------



## sweet&sinister

I was looking at a Barbie doll at the store the other night called Fashion Spell Barbie(maybe you could google it & find a pic) anyway she is a witch dressed in pink & black. It's a very pretty doll & probably wouldn't be that hard to find a costume & pair of black boots something like it.


----------



## Annea

Hi my eldest daughter is 11years old and this year she was thinking of being a zombie inspired by micheal jackson's thriller video (and his being 50 this year), or when we were in the uk the "wizard of oz" was popular for 'fancy dress' parties, what about Dorothey or Glinda (glenda?) the good witch


----------



## Eyesofgrey

Here's a link to a store that sells the Amy Brown Fairy costume collection - I've seen these in person and they are beautiful! 

Spirit Halloween Costumes - Search Results for amy brown


----------

